# Backfire under load only GT5000



## Steve Rudd (May 23, 2021)

Runs fine at open throttle, but when blade engaged, or going uphill, or any kind of load, begins to backfire intermittently. Also has a slight surge. Ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Steve, welcome to the forum.

Here is a short video detailing one possible solution to your surging and backfire problem:






Here is another video illustrating a broken governor spring:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Another possibility is that it is not getting sufficient fuel? Check your fuel filter and fuel pump (if applicable). Make sure that you are getting a good flow of fuel to the carburetor. If you can't find anything wrong, you will have to pull the carb and clean it.


----------



## Steve Rudd (May 23, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Steve, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Here is another video illustrating a broken governor spring:
> 
> Thanks. I'll see if works


----------



## Steve Rudd (May 23, 2021)

BigT said:


> Another possibility is that it is not getting sufficient fuel? Check your fuel filter and fuel pump (if applicable). Make sure that you are getting a good flow of fuel to the carburetor. If you can't find anything wrong, you will have to pull the carb and clean it.


Thanks.


----------

